# Info on B680 starline requ'd



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Hi to all. We're getting very close to our first motorhome purchase. Thought we'd narrowed it down to one of two vans, but a third one has crept into view. Its a early 2005 Hymer B680 Starline, with a layout that appears perfect for us and with our preferred choice of a Merc engine/chassis. The problem is we can't find out any detailed info about this model ie what the external dimensions are; does it have a double floor; average mpg; picture of layout, etc, etc. Would greatly appreciate any feedback anyone may have or any pointers to where we might find a specification. Thanks in advance.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Go here http://www.hymer.com/de/index.php?kategorie=100105

work your way through you will be able to download the brochure and full spec.

Enjoy

Roy


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

some basic info on this page

http://www.findit.co.uk/motorhome/classic/1830445.php


----------



## jonnystrong2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi, I have just listed our 2001(Y) B680 Starline 40,000miles on ebay, caravan club and preloved today. The dimensions are: 24'3" long, 7'5" wide. 9'6" high - ours is on the 416 Mercedes (twin real wheel drive(4), 156 bhp(16).

They are really well built and good motorhomes, and differ from the FIAT cowl (non Al-Ko) and FIAT Al-Ko in that they are front wheel drive - but RWD has better traction in slippy, muddy or snow conditions, and the payload is a massive +1200kg (4600kg chassis) where the FIAT is typically 3500 or 3850Al-Ko chassis. The newer FIATs (post 2006) had some major teething problems with their (reverse gear) gearbox - so if buying post 2006 FIAT ensure the modifications have been undertaken under warranty.

Hope this helps

Kind Regards

Richie


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wonderful motorhome. If available new today, it would cost around £100k. We have a B630 which is like a shorter version of the same layout. Have had it 4 years and would not swap it (other than for a 680, and we do not need the extra size).

Assuming it has a 2.7 engine, it will be on a 416 chassis with a MAM (max auth mass) of 4,600 kg. You should have a payload of well over 1,000 kg.

Built quality is superb and the Sprinter drives very well. It is a fully winterised motorhome although it has a single floor on the Merc chassis, not a double one on an Alko/Fiat chassis. Do not let this put you off. The fresh water tank is inboard and the waste tank, whilst outside between the rear wheels, is insulated and heated by the Truma. We have been out for several days at below freezing with no problems. The rear garage is heated also.

Ours is on a 316 chassis with a MAM of 3,800 kg. It has a 5-speed torque-converter auto box and we get 25mph. I would expect the 680 to be similar - possibly a little more thirsty.

Two layouts were available: one with a dinette, the other with an L-shaped sofa (see image attached). I think the L-shaped is the more useful and comfortable version.

If it ticks all your boxes and you are happy with the dealer, my strong recommendation would be to go for it.

Philip


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

old 2007 post  weve all done it.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Whoops - not looking properly


----------

